# Soft Tissue Injury Supplements



## Dana McMahan (Apr 5, 2006)

I've read several of the threads regarding soft tissue injuries but didn't see many recommendations for supplements. 

My dog injured himself after leaping for a tug toy and landing wrong. The swelling was very slight and was located in the hock. I rested him a day and did a retrieve on flat and he screamed on the turn. Did xrays of his back and leg just to be safe but everything in fine.

This was 3 weeks ago and put him on crate rest and Rimadyl and he seemed fine. I'm keeping training low impact because we are entered for the AWDF in April. I'd like to keep him on anti-inflammatory supplements for awhile. 

I started him on a regime on the recommendation of a friend of Vitamin C, Turmeric, and Salmon Oil. 

I've been looking at two other supplement suggestions.... Microlactin and RecoverySA. 

Anyone use any of the above or any other supplements in treating soft tissue injuries?


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Not a supplement, but DMSO is a common treatment (applied on the injured area) used on horses with tendon, muscle and ligament inflammation. If you have a friend that trains race horses or performance horses, they will have ample information on treatments and supplements for such injuries as the horse business is such a big business they are normally on the cutting edge on how to treat leg injuries. DMSO is also used to topically carry drugs/meds to the area as it passes through skin and other membranes. 

We use the supplements that you are already using. You can use turmeric root extract (95% curcumin) instead of the spice itself as it's more effective. I personally use (for myself) a product called Inflamma-blox (skullcap root extract, bee propolis from pollen, turmeric root extract).

Also, Bromelain (anti-inflammatory from pineapple)


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

A humble cold pack is about as good as any expensive supplement. I like the ones that have a cloth like cover and you just store in the freezer.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

I agree with the cold pack and want to add *R-E-S-T*. If the dog is still running around the injury is not going to heal for a long time.


----------



## Niomi Smith (Jan 15, 2010)

I have never used this product but from the 2 people I have heard from who use it - they love it. It apparently helps muscles recover faster from strenuous exercise - not sure if it would work for an old injury. But you can get a 1lb tub from dogsportgear.com to try for $16.

http://www.dogsportgear.com/K9-Super-Fuel--1-lb_p_271.html


----------



## Nicole Lit (Jan 21, 2009)

Arnica might be another worth exploring under the direction of someone who is knowledgeable about homepathic remedies.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

definately Arnica Monatana-we had a ring 3 Malinois, who went lame on open field day after jumping the palisade, the French Ring judge from France, directed us to get this, and give 6 pills to the dog every 8 hours, by trial time-48 hours later, dog was great- he says it was great for humans also, a natural anti-inflammatory...have used it on other dogs since with excellent results.


----------



## Dana McMahan (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks for all the supplement ideas. Here's something else that was recommended to me that I'm thinking of trying....

http://orthodog.com/

They have a couple different braces for dogs and seems for a dog thats hard to keep from jumping it will at least help stabilize the area.


----------



## Carlos Machado (Dec 28, 2008)

I posted this a long time ago on another board but it's relevant to repair muscle, tenons, and even cartilage.

Vitamins C can help arthritis but should be used with a B-complex and Glucosomine Chondroditen MSM taken twice a day liquid form is best this will help rebuild cartilage and surrounding tissue helping Dogs & People better than any prescription.
They helped me and many people I know you don't have to take it for long to see lasting results I haven't in years.
This is the dosage I would give to people or dogs around 100 pounds 1000mg of Ester-c twice a day 2000mg total given in small doses to build up to that level if the stools are loose back off the amount of vit C given till stools firm up that is the most they can use. I would then give him the same amount of a liquid form of Glucosomine/Chondroditen/MSM taken twice a day the same dose of each nutrient in relation to the maximum Vit C they can take.
A good B vitamin complex one pill twice a day with added vit D and no extra calcium check the food you use it should be no more than 1.5% calcium, brewers yeast would also be good for amino acids in rebuilding cartilage & tendons add things in one at a time at first.
These things work for everybody that I have given it to and have been proven to work in people & dogs to help repair muscle and connective tissue & cartilage here is a link for more info -link-.
I used it my self for a back problem around 2000 I noticed a difference in about 4 days it really works to repair not mask like painkillers, I have recommended it to many and bought it for many people it works. They sell it for pets at almost all pet stores but it might be cheaper to buy human grade the best most absorbed (about 80%) is liquid form (Weber brand has a good one), hard pills (about 25%) powder (about 35%)and Glucosamine HCL hydrochloride is 50% more absorbed then sulfate.
I would suggest you buy glucosamine chondriditin and MSM together in a capsule or better yet liquid at a drugstore or pet store it costs about the same for all three together vs one alone. 
This is a post on ester C for dogs near the bottom I have written dosages and the Ingredient's were confirmed with a Vet at Univ of Penn.
-link-
This stuff really works to repair most any thing in the body, it comes from bones and crab shells and many other sources people and dogs no longer eat marrow like are ancestors did for thousands of years so it is missing in most human and pet diets.


----------

